
How to Remove AMP Pages from Google SERPs Without Error 404 - gulshankumar
This tutorial is specially designed for the beginners, to help them in safely removing AMP pages from Google Search without hurting SEO. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gulshankumar.net&#x2F;remove-amp&#x2F;
======
gulshankumar
[https://www.gulshankumar.net/remove-
amp/](https://www.gulshankumar.net/remove-amp/)

